# 2 way radios



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Sometimes we get into crawl spaces and using a cell phone to communicate with each other is stupid and mostly won't work. We used to use Nextel. But I'm looking for a decent 2 way radio.

What do you guys use?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Sometimes we get into crawl spaces and using a cell phone to communicate with each other is stupid and mostly won't work. We used to use Nextel. But I'm looking for a decent 2 way radio. What do you guys use?


Why not just buy some cheap cobras?


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I shout.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We use motorolas. Got them from the cb radio shop. They are really handy. Especially when you do a camera locate and one guy is inside a building or basement. Nice having reception and being able to talk instantly


----------

